# What bikes you have.....Post your Quivers...............



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shiver's Quivers
2006 Stuntjumper ....27 pounds XC Bike
2004 Azonic Saber..... 36 pound Freeride Bike
2006 Intense M-3..... 41 pound back-up DH Bike
2011 Intense M-9 ...39 pound Dh Bike


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

One day the DHR will get built.....


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

only one arrow in my quiver


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> only one arrow in my quiver
> g]


sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Shiver's Quivers
> 2006 Stuntjumper ....27 pounds XC Bike
> 2004 Azonic Saber..... 36 pound Freeride Bike
> 2006 Intense M-3..... 41 pound back-up DH Bike
> 2011 Intense M-9 ...39 pound Dh Bike


Like the color red much?


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## raoul duke (Nov 1, 2006)

EWR Titanium E-motion 29er - XC
Knolly Delirium - heavy AM
Transition Blindside - DH
Misfit Dissent - Rigid SS
Rocky Mountain Flow - DJ
Salsa La Cruz - cyclocross
Specialized Allez - Road
An old Schwinn Sprint I converted to a fixie/grocery getter.

There are some random others around, some older semi collectable stuff.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

Right now..

just this










ive got a planet X jack flash HT from 99' in the basement that ive been planning to rebuild for 3-4 years now.. i want to do it, but chances are it wont ever get done.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Big to little:

Banshee Scythe









Ventana El Terremoto









Redline Monocog









Soulcraft Groundskeeper


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Never taken a picture like this before. Sorry, my camera is not very nice and I'm a poor photographer.










Redline Conquest Team, Misfit Psycles Nummers, Transition TransAM, Transition Covert v1, Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro. Single speed Masi road bike not pictured.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

no pic of everything at the moment.

me:
santa cruz v10c
santa cruz v10 (2007 mk2)
santa cruz chameleon (2006? pre-ebb) single speed
transition bottlerocket v2
dk general lee cruiser
se premium brew fixed
giant tcr
torker graduate

wife:
santa cruz juliana
redline conquest classic
fuji supreme
cayne uno

hopefully setting her up on the spare v10 this year.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just the one. But what a one! 



















Morewood Zama 2011, 7"/8" mini-DH or FR, whatever you want to call it. Goes up and down.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Only my Double at the moment. TR450 should hopefully be built sometime in the next week.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

My new Stumpy:



















My Zumbi F44 Ti:










Don't have a picture of my single speed, but it's red/white/black, 105 brakes, cheap wheels and tires, and it's an old KHS/Reynolds steel frame. Good for getting around town.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

No Pictures

2011 Giant Glory
2010 Santa Cruz Blur Carbon
2006 Santa Cruz Nomad
2007 No name carbon hardtail
2007 Transition Double
1998 Chuck FS
http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/chuck/frameset/cr-fs-/PRD_351229_119crx.aspx

1997 Specialized S Works


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

M9=










SS=










Carbon Trance X=










MOB=










Not pictured: DeSalvo Cyclocross and Electra Rat Fink.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Guess I will bite*

2010 Titus El Guapo
2011 Knolly Delirium


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

2010 C'field Jedi
2008 Evil Sovereign dj/ sk8pk
2005 Spec sx 4x trailbike
2000 WeThePeople Thrillseeker bmx
1998 Schwinn Peloton roadie

And never enough time to ride them enough...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Funny SMT, I was going to post a similar thread after last weekends "wrench fest". Me and my wifes steeds after about 2.5 hours of wrenching.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Intense 951









Santa Cruz Nomad









Cervelo R3


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

2009 Ellsworth Epiphany
2010 Banshee Rampant
2010 Intense Race Pro XL
2010 Evil Revolt (just sold)
2011 Intense M9 (just ordered)
2011 Ellsworth Method (just won it, but won't see it till fall)
20?? Specialized Allez


















Wife's rides:
2004 Specialized Rockhopper Pro HT (no pics handy)
2007 Specialized Womens Epic Comp
2010 Transition Syren

Kids (no pics): 
2008 Redline Raid
2009 Diamondback DB16
2011 Specialized Hotrock 24


----------



## Ride&Surf (Oct 31, 2007)

stunzeed said:


> Intense 951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a nice quiver..I have a R3 on the way


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DH:










AM FS: (Now with a Lyric, LG1+, Joplin 4R and an RP23)










AM HT:










Also have an XC race HT, a SS and a road bike but no pics handy.


----------



## Babw (Nov 3, 2009)

My brigade.

V10 should be arriving any day now to replace the Jedi.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn. My wife needs to see this thread. Some of you guys just know no limits, eh?


----------



## rav400 (Jun 25, 2010)

My Stable










FR - 2010 Intense SlopeStyle 2 (Red)










DH - 2008 Intense M6 purchased last fall brand new as an NOS item (White)










XC - Chromag Sakura (and Blue)










DJ - BlkMrkt Mob










AM - 2007 Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC70










Not Pictured 
BMX - 2007 FBM AutoPilot


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Damn. My wife needs to see this thread. Some of you guys just know no limits, eh?


My wife's bikes weren't in the picture. Her stuff is nicer than mine. :lol:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

bad news said:


> Never taken a picture like this before. Sorry, my camera is not very nice and I'm a poor photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there so pretty


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn, I wish I had a bike for every purpose. Still happy with my All purpose bike though, maybe one day my basement will look like yours and be better than my LBS lol


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

*my Quivers*

08 Turner DHR
09 Intense SS
Proctor 6'2" super lite/fast


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Not much of a quiver, but the Covert is supposed to be a 'quiver killer' anyway 

2010 Evil Sovereign









2011 Transition Covert


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice thread.

No pics, maybe I'll post them later.

-2007 Kona Stab Supreme (built up from frameset)
-2007 Kona Coiler (built from frameset)
-2005 Specialized Enduro Expert
-2009 Seven Verve 26" hardtail
-2005 Kona Hoss
-1999 Azonic DS-1

Gonna sell the Hoss and the Azonic. Been debating on getting rid of the Coiler and the Enduro and settling in with a quiver of 3: DH bike, hardtail, and getting a 'cross bike. When I switch back and forth between bikes too much I ride sucky. When I ride one bike for a while I tend to ride better over time.


----------



## WalleyesAndTNT (May 8, 2011)

Old school Baby! 1990







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttps://[/IMG]


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

2010 Evil Sovereign is all I own. I've had 2 mtb's. First was a Speesh P1 AM. Using the rear wheel on the Sov.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> only one arrow in my quiver


Dude, dig how ya roll, hawt rig!

One shot is all ya need!









Also running ssc Saint 9spd now


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

All bikes I bought:
#1 Nicolai AC in Tank Girl Camo, now the *ex*-girlfriends bike 
#2 Banshee Rampant Patriot Theme
#3 Titus Supermoto *being reincarnated as temporary replacement for Knolly Chilcotin
#4 Knolly Delerium T "single speed", now has a Fox 36 Float FIT Kashima


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Shiver's Quivers
> 2006 Stuntjumper ....27 pounds XC Bike
> 2004 Azonic Saber..... 36 pound Freeride Bike
> 2006 Intense M-3..... 41 pound back-up DH Bike
> 2011 Intense M-9 ...39 pound Dh Bike


I doubt most of those bikes are yours, they are lacking your silly logo


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

erkan said:


> I doubt most of those bikes are yours, they are lacking your silly logo


speaking of that logo i saw it on a bike here in ma up in nam what the hell is it?


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Niner R.I.P 9
Kona Coiler
Trek Session 88


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's my offroad stable right now.Pivot Phoenix DH, Firebird & M4X: Yeti DJ. Also have a couple of BMX rigs, trials bike, commuter, unicycle


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Steve.E said:


> Not much of a quiver, but the Covert is supposed to be a 'quiver killer' anyway
> ]


...if I could only have two bikes, you've completely nailed it.


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> DH:


^^^I recognize that whip.... and prolly rode Iddyllwilllder with ya a few weeks back.

thanks for the fun!

how's the CCDB treating you?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> Here's my offroad stable right now.Pivot Phoenix DH, Firebird & M4X: Yeti DJ. Also have a couple of BMX rigs, trials bike, commuter, unicycle


Do you ride for pivot? Love those new m4x's.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Some sick looking bikes in here:

My 2010 Bank (Now with rockshox pike and slx cranks)



















2006 or so Blur 4x: 



























2009 Revolt (Broken and waiting for the Undead) Also now with 2011 Fox 40rc2


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*nightofthefleming*

I work at Pivot, get to build proto's and do some testing as well. It's not bad


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

My wife's Transition Bank:









Super fun bike. Still don't have a photo of her Syren with a Fox Talas 36 180 on it. Looks like a beast.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

I'll play... sorry only phone pix of the current setups. Unfortunately the DH bike is the one that get the least amount of use, even though its the one I've poured the most coin into. Go figure. :madman:

*downhill*
Nicolai Helius ST (with CCDB + Ti shock, Kowa 200si forks, Mavic/Hope wheelset, Saint brakes + cranks, SRAM X9 1x9 drivetrain):









Old pic with different forks/cockpit...









*trail
*Intense 5.5 EVP (with Swinger, Pike, DT Swiss/Hope wheelset ,Shimano XT / Sram X9 2x9 drivetrain):









Old pic of when the Intense was still stickered...









*street
*NS Bikes Suburban:









NS street bike getting used...









Trying in vein not to buy an Ibis Mojo HD to replace both my Intense and Nicolai... but the force is strong with this one...

*3o3


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

pfffff...you guys ain't all that...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, that really your junkyard Iceman?

I like mine naked.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I've got it whittled down to two bikes. My AM bike and my DH bike. I'll probably build a new SS bike next year and get a new Pivot or Turner frame to replace my AM bike.


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

pretty ancient quiver:

-04 Kona Coiler (my FR/DH...holding up so far!)
-05 Jamis Dakar XLT (Wife's only bike)
-07(?) Redline Monocog Flight 29er (my SS)
-10 Cove Handjob (my XC)

slowly building a Voodoo Canzo 29er to replace the Jamis, and a Scott Nitrous to handle bikepark duties better than the coiler.
looking to add a DJer along the way...


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

wow some nice rides

- 07 Transition Gran Mal
- 06 Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho
- 05 Raleigh Ram 2.0
- 04 K2 tirade w/domain
- 05 Scattante R-550 
- 89 Lemond Ventoux


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Hi*

You all have awesome bikes.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Blades Bikes*

Just 2


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Enduro Expert








DHR


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Trail - just need to put on my Reverb post

















FR - likely replacing the DHX 5 w/ a Vector Air, 37lbs as it sits 

















DH - 39lbs

















GF's - 32lbs on the dot


----------



## sarptommy (Aug 1, 2007)

*My bikes from Zumbi*


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Weinert Quiver

1) Surly Pugsley - 2013 -Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub. 
2) 1976 Schwinn p14 - mokoloko bars 
3) 1976 Raleigh International
4) 1960 Raleigh Sport 
5) 2018 Trek Stache 5 
6) 1991 ish Nishiki Colorado 
7) 2004 ZH1 Trials bike 
8) 1992 Fisher Hoo koo e koo (not it picture) 
9) Electra Delivery Cruiser (Rare Red and white) 
10) 2009 Vassago Jabberwockey


----------

